# Electric Blue Lobster Carrying Eggs



## PandaRevenge

Hey Guys, a few questions for ya.

I noticed the today that my lobster has eggs under its tail. Shes been hiding in the cave for awhile now and I guess that's why. But I've had her for about 1.5months and haven't had a male but the tank she was in was with an Australian Blue Lobster back at the pet store.

She is an Electric Blue Lobster, Her eggs are really dark or black maybe didn't get a good look at them. Let her go back in her cave.

How long roughly does it take for the eggs to hatch.
How many can I accept to live.
When should I seperate the mother.
Is there any concerns I should I would like the little dudes to live if possible.
Also, shes not as blue as she use to be and I havent seen her molt at all since i've had her for about 1.5months how often do they usually molt roughly. Thanks!

The tank is 100pounds of black sand, 100galons, Lots of plants and areas to hide. Temp is around 75-80F. Tank mates are 2 Large Plecos, 1 Large NeedleNose Gar, 1 Large Blue Dragon Goby, 12 Small Tiger Barbs, 6 Clown Loaches, Couple Bala Sharks, 1 Small Irridescent Shark, Couple Opaline and Moonlight Gouramis. 1 Black Ghost Knife Fish.

Picture from a couple weeks ago with no eggs too hard to take a picture of her right now shes hiding


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

looks kind of like a marble cray...
but i may be wrong


----------



## bryant

I second the opinion that it is a marble crayfish. They are self-cloning. They can look blue if fed a specific diet. Lots of shop are labeling them as electric blue to sell them.

Don't worry about taking care of them. They practically take care of themselves, they are not much cannibalistic like the other crayfish species. 
Maybe put some liquid calcium in the water if you don't have any eggshells, clam shells, etc.

Real electric blue crayfish are bulky in the front and a have small rounded rear end. Thats from what I saw in the new Aquarium West store. They have marble crayfish label as red crayfish.


----------



## PandaRevenge

Alright, Cool thanks for the tips : )


----------



## Tarobot

btw... they eat plants... like crazy...


----------



## PandaRevenge

That's fine I have a lot of plants to spare =]


----------



## LikeItLow

they will eat their babies. and what the mom doesnt eat everything else in your tank will. if you have a smaller tank put the female in that and remove her once you see the babies letting go of her.

my friend has a ton of these crays and atleast one is always preggo. every time he cleans his filters he finds anywhere from 25-50 babies living in them lol.


----------



## taureandragon76

Definitely a marble cray. Might I ask what you paid for it there is quite a price difference between the 2. A Marble usually goes for between $3-5. Also I noticed that you have quite the mix of fish there, in case your not aware a few of those fish will outgrow that tank in no time and the Dragon Goby you have in there is not a freshwater fish, it is a brackish water fish.

The big difference between the two crayfish is an electric blue gets bigger and they are all blue and a vibrant blue. Whereas the marlbes are usually red and blue. It is much better to have a crayfish in a crayfish only tank if you want the babies to survive besides they are a coldwater species too and you don't need to have them in a tropical setup. If you setup a crayfish only tank the best thing to do is cover the bottom of the tank in whole oyster shells and clam shells, as they will provide hiding places


----------



## PandaRevenge

I'm aware that there is quite a large mix of fish in the tank, but they are all juvenile at the moment. I'm aware that the Needle Nose Gar & Dragon Goby are brackish water fish as well; and, I do plan on getting atleast an 8"foot+ long tank in the near future.

I know the little lobys would kill each other with the mother and my other two Fluval Edges are currently full not to mention a fairly small tank anyways. When can the babies live on there own so I can give away what is alive.


----------



## taureandragon76

Basically they can live on their own when they drop from the mom but I highly doubt you will have any survivors left in that tank, they will make great snacks for the fish in your tank.


----------

